# Yamaha YS624 6HP For Sale in Connecticut



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

While digging through the online listings I found a Yamaha YS624 for sale here in CT.









Yamaha Snowblower for Sale in Plainville, CT - OfferUp


Used (normal wear), Nice condition runs like it should. Model YS624 6HP 24 inch wide 21 inches tall. 4 forward and 2 reverse speeds. Serviced ready for the winter season. Comes with tire chains. . Make an offer!;




offerup.com





Not sure if anyone is interested, I know there're not very common around here.
-Dave


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

If I was into Yamaha, I'd prefer this one. https://offerup.com/item/detail/428974583/

But still tough to spend that kind of coin, when you can get a new Toro or Ariens for similar money, and a waranty.


----------

